

Ask HN: How do you come up with names for web apps? - iamscanner

I've been staring at thesaurus pages for keywords I think apply to my app for too long without finding anything that jumps out at me - there has to be a better way. Has anyone found it?
======
sidmitra
Why don't you tell us what your app does and we can help you come up with a
name?

~~~
iamscanner
Whoops - good point! With all my thesaurus fatigue I forgot to talk about my
app!

It's basically another customer support application for web apps in the same
vein as Tender (<http://tenderapp.com/>), but (hopefully) geared more towards
supporting SaaS apps than anything else.

Edit: I should add that so far my best idea for names is Secret Sauce (because
customer support is the secret sauce behind a lot of things), but it doesn't
pass the "does 'Hey, did you log into Secret Sauce today' sound dumb" test.

